
SmartPath (YC S16) Helps Companies Educate Employees on Budgeting and Saving - stvnchn
http://themacro.com/articles/2016/08/smartpath/
======
adesh01
Hey, @aloksmartpath here. Excited to be part of the YC community and, more
importantly, helping the underserved majority with personal finance. As
background, I've taught over 10K low and moderate wage employees personal
finance after leaving a career at Bain. The most striking challenge for over
90% of participants was consistently spending less than they made..and even
knowing if they're on track. I believe we're on the right path to making an
impact. Open to questions, comments, and any/all perspectives on how to
address this problem. Would love to get more people involved.

